# new :)



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi there,

Just a quick message as im new here


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello chop...Just a quick reply as I've been here awhile...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi and welcome mate. Any questions or probs don't hesitate to ask me.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I have created a thread in the 'Getting Started' bit but i dont see it yet? How long does it take for a moderator to accept it?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

go into the section you wrote it in bud ... it doesnt always appear on the new posts screen


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

just searched thru ur profile dude. its saying this is the only thread made


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome bud! Whats your goals??


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup monsterballs thats what i was wondering, it did show me a message saying a moderator will need to first review it or something.

Hey Lee, I have just started out and i am looking to bulk up a little more then start cutting (think thats the rise phrase!).

Thanks for the kind welcome everyone


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, could be the "right" phrase mate  ... you should post up your diet and training routine, plenty of guys on here can help you, very friendly and good banter


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Ey up newbie. Welcome to UK-M


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

My other thread still has not shown up? Can a moderator check it please and accept it if they find it acceptable?

Also how do i PM someone? I cant seem to see the option to send anyone a PM.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Just replied to it mate


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Robsta, Was trying to PM you but couldnt figure out how too.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not sure if newbs can pm mods mate, but should be sorted now............


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

welcome to ukm mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome brah


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello there


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Robsta that thread still hasn't shown up, should i be doing something when you accept it?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not sure mate. I only replied to it and it showed up. Go to your profile, and look at your recent posts and see if it shows there.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I just approved it so should show up now. If not I'll get Lorian on the case as I can't understand why I can see it and you cant


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I just posted on it so lets see if it comes up...maybe it needed someone other than a mod to post...FYI, I had to find it thru OP's user profile as it wasn't on new post...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

chopthebench said:


> Hey Robsta that thread still hasn't shown up, should i be doing something when you accept it?





Robsta said:


> I just approved it so should show up now. If not I'll get Lorian on the case as I can't understand why I can see it and you cant


Is it showing up yet..?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks! I see it now


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome friend!


----------

